# Limitless RDTA (Not Plus) Replacement glass



## boxerulez (22/9/16)

Hi

Who has stock of these?


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

Check Vape Cartel, they stock both the limitless plus and limitless rdta glasses

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/9/16)

Thank You @Igno

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

No probs, glad to help


----------

